# 2009 3D Pictures!!



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Had one of these going last year...thought we should get another going!

Post up your 3d pictures for 2009! Indoor or Outdoor any 3d is good 3d!!!


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

cougar in the tree...





































Here is in an idea on the angle you had to shoot the cougar..


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

No one else?


----------



## SandMTarcher (Mar 22, 2009)

how do you score and retrieve arrows on that.


----------



## treetopflyer (Aug 9, 2008)

ttt. Lets get this thread going. I'll try to get some pics this weekend and post.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

alittle2theleft said:


> how do you score and retrieve arrows on that.


it is on a pulley system that lowers it to the ground..


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

*here is a couple from Redding last weekend*

Great Western Trail Shoot 09


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Here is a picture of a few of my shooting buddies in Adair Co. KY last month.


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Moose24 (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting that in the picture above, the practice range is aimed right toward the fricken parking area!! :mg: Not very smart.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Foxpro Archery*

Foxpro Archery. Largest indoor 3D range on the east coast. Over 20,000 square feet. www.foxproarchery.com Located in Lewistown PA.


----------



## Logster (Jan 17, 2009)

Some pics from Calgary Archers last 3D of 2008 and the Dragonflight 3D with the amazing hand carved trophy.


----------



## Logster (Jan 17, 2009)

More


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's some from our club last year. It's almost like we have two clubs. When the leaves come out, it changes things dramatically.

Post #11

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=916738


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

sweet pics!!!!!!!!!!!! i shot a turkey in a tree and my buddy shot it frist and then i shoot last and i had to shoot it spining still pulled a 10


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## gaarcherygal105 (Feb 6, 2009)

*how bout this?*

The r100


----------



## shydog (May 2, 2006)

*Australia - Ipswich Queensland*

We recently hosted a 3DAAA (3D Archery Association of Australia) shoot at our club in Ipswich Queensland Australia. This competition is one of a series used to help select a team to go to the US and compete in the IBO worlds each year.
I hope you enjoy the photos. No people in them as I didn't get their permission to post publically.

Sunrise over the club









Lion a LONG way up the hill









Our mad-eyed Leopard









Groups up along one of the ranges









He is a LOOONG way out there









Nice setting









One of our newer Rineharts


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

*some more*

fun shot, 95 yard speed goat...dialing in...










Grand Prix $1000 shoot off...


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

95 yards to the goat Kale? I thought the choices were 82, 87, 92 & 97? No wonder I didn't hit the dang thing.

Any way, here's a link to the long antelope shot shoot. AKA, The Shoot for The Cause 2009 Edition @ Camp He Ho Ha (camp facility for disabled people).

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flamingbear/sets/72157617624428867/


----------



## Western Okie (Feb 26, 2009)

*Western Oklahoma 3D*

Heres a few of my two Boys and his friends shooting at Leedey and Woodward...








This is my 7 year old.
























This is my 11 year old that out shoots me half the time.








































Two arrows in the 12.








My son and two of his friends i've been taking with us.


----------



## battman1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Love seeing them kids shooting.That younger one sure got all dudded up for the day didn't he.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Shydog: That is some beautiful country! I would love to go to Australia one day:darkbeer:

Derek


----------



## Western Okie (Feb 26, 2009)

battman1 said:


> Love seeing them kids shooting.That younger one sure got all dudded up for the day didn't he.


Yes he did... I told him when he wanted me to put his chaps on that cowboys shot guns and indians shot bows.. He looked up at me and said not this cowboy!!! LOL


----------

